
Silicon Valley Is Quietly Building Its Own Wall Street - RickJWagner
https://marker.medium.com/silicon-valley-is-quietly-building-its-own-wall-street-9c0b34f25a27
======
roguecoder
It's interesting that this article doesn't mention Y Combinator at all. With
both LTSE and I imagine some of the companies considering it being YC
companies this could be an example of YC moving beyond the "kickstart" phase
and into reshaping the institutions where the companies it supports operate.

For context, YC's letter to the SEC in support:
[https://www.sec.gov/comments/sr-
iex-2018-06/iex201806-349607...](https://www.sec.gov/comments/sr-
iex-2018-06/iex201806-3496072-162285.pdf)

